# Latest project, Saw Blade Sharpener...



## seaco (19 May 2014)

I put this in the metalwork section but it spans both so I thought you may like to see it here also! 

I don't know about you but I'm finding getting saw blade sharpened is getting pretty expensive plus it's a 40 mile round trip for me twice as I have to leave the blades and then collect three days later so I thought I know I'll make a sharpener!

I bought an inexpensive X-Y table £32 and a diamond grinding wheel £10 the grinder was £5 new from a car boot so £47 all in...


----------



## Jamesc (20 May 2014)

Hi, a very interesting project, a few questions if I may. 

How do you index the blade?
Is there any provision to tilt the blade (to gat a rake angle)?
How well does this perform?

I have a similar problem to you so would be keen to have a go myself if this works well

Regards

James


----------



## JustBen (20 May 2014)

Where did you get the x-y table for £32?


----------



## seaco (20 May 2014)

Jamesc":1nautjhe said:


> Hi, a very interesting project, a few questions if I may.
> 
> How do you index the blade?
> Is there any provision to tilt the blade (to gat a rake angle)?
> ...



Hi James

If you look at the third image the handle on the side (on the right) tightens on a shaft that allows the blade to tilt, the way it works is I mark a tooth with a pen to start then over tilt the blade then tilt it back until the shadow disappears this sets the angle. Then I sharpen every alternate tooth then repeat the process at the opposite angle for the remaining teeth. I can do an 80 tooth blade in about 10mins so it's well worth making one it's paid for itself already...


----------



## seaco (20 May 2014)

JustBen":rlrwtxwr said:


> Where did you get the x-y table for £32?



Hi

This is the one I bought you will have to bandsaw/mill the fixed jaw from the vice part on top off...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Compound-Cros ... 4d1a03eeaa


----------

